# It was a cold day-



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Then there was snow balls[attachment=0:3g7ehjot]DSCF0607_1.jpg[/attachment:3g7ehjot]


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

yah he looks pissed


----------

